# Justice League: Ein weiterer "Synder-Cut im Anmarsch



## Maci Naeem (23. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Ein weiterer "Synder-Cut im Anmarsch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Justice League: Ein weiterer "Synder-Cut im Anmarsch*


----------



## Cobar (23. März 2021)

Danach dann bitte noch eine in rot/grün, pink/türkis, gelb/lila und natürlich eine pro Charakter, in der derjenige dann jeweils eine zusätzliche Szene spendiert bekommt.
Der Snyder Cut war eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem Hackfleisch, das da 2017 als Justice League Film präsentiert wurde, aber man muss jetzt auch nicht übertreiben. Die 4 Stunden waren mir persönlich dann teils schon zu lang, auch wenn die Charaktere sinnvolle Erweiterungen in der Geschichte bekommen haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2021)

Noch neue Szenen oder nur die aus dem "normalen" Snyder Cut? Oder generell anders geschnitten? Der Snyder Cut ist ja schon vier Stunden lang, viel kann man da sicher nicht mehr hinzufügen.

Ansonsten, ich mag neue Schwarz-Weiß-Filme nicht. Fand ich bei Wolverine schon doof. Ich weiß, damit bin ich eine Ausnahme, die meisten Leute finde es scheinbar "besonders". Die "Atmosphäre" gibt mir nichts, wenn man da was stylisch machen will, dann soll man halt mit der Farbsättigung "spielen" und ein wenig Sepia oder sowas hinzuaddieren. 

Ist genau das gleiche wie mit Pixellook. Ich bin mit dem Scheiß aufgewachsen und muss das heute nicht mehr haben. Denn der damalige Sprung auf Farbe oder die nächste Grafikgeneration hat so einen Impact auf mich gehabt, war so sensationell, da kommen bei diesen Nachäffungen dann keine nostalgischen Gefühle in mir hoch sondern nur Ablehnung. Besonders weil man sieht, dass es eben nur nachgemacht ist und keine zwangsweise technische Limitierung war, wie eben damals.


----------



## Maci Naeem (23. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch neue Szenen oder nur die aus dem "normalen" Snyder Cut? Oder generell anders geschnitten? Der Snyder Cut ist ja schon vier Stunden lang, viel kann man da sicher nicht mehr hinzufügen.
> 
> Ansonsten, ich mag neue Schwarz-Weiß-Filme nicht. Fand ich bei Wolverine schon doof. Ich weiß, damit bin ich eine Ausnahme, die meisten Leute finde es scheinbar "besonders". Die "Atmosphäre" gibt mir nichts, wenn man da was stylisch machen will, dann soll man halt mit der Farbsättigung "spielen" und ein wenig Sepia oder sowas hinzuaddieren.
> 
> Ist genau das gleiche wie mit Pixellook. Ich bin mit dem Scheiß aufgewachsen und muss das heute nicht mehr haben. Denn der damalige Sprung auf Farbe oder die nächste Grafikgeneration hat so einen Impact auf mich gehabt, war so sensationell, da kommen bei diesen Nachäffungen dann keine nostalgischen Gefühle in mir hoch sondern nur Ablehnung. Besonders weil man sieht, dass es eben nur nachgemacht ist und keine zwangsweise technische Limitierung war, wie eben damals.


Sehe ich sehr ähnlich. Obwohl ich sagen muss, bin großer Fan von der Schwarz-Weiß-Fassung zu Old Man Logan - da hat das einfach echt gut gepasst und nochmal eine ganz andere Ebene aus dem Film geholt. Bei Justice League frag ich mich, warum Snyder jetzt das ohnehin schon aus den Ohren hängende Thema noch einmal aufkochen muss, um seine DRITTE Fassung zu promoten. Irgendwann is doch auch mal Schluss? Weiß nich, was er der Welt da grad beweisen will, aber hoffe das Thema ist dann nach dem Cut auch mal durch.


----------

